# GPS



## Zac495 (Jun 3, 2011)

this might be a dumb question - but does a US gps work in Greece? THANKS!


----------



## JeffW (Jun 3, 2011)

No.  Many GPS's allow you to buy maps for other countries.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2011)

To elaborate a bit on Jeff's answer: If your GPS has a slot for a memory card, it's likely the maker sells European maps that you can plug into it. Go to the mfr's website and search 'maps'. My Garmin has a world of choices- some large scale- basically for driving major routes- and 'city guides' that cover much smaller detail- like even how to get around on foot using public transport- 'go -> take bus #123 to 'x' stop'.

My experience is that the maps cost about what a whole new GPS costs, so I have opted for a Michelin map, a good guidebook and called it good.

I would recommend you not get all tied up in technology. Your upcoming trip with the kids will be so much more without you acting as tour guide. Getting a little lost (or turned around) is part of the fun of discovering a new place. You will find that locals want you to have a great time in their country and will go out of their way to help you do it.

If you were going to be away for some weeks or months would be one thing- for your whirlwind tour, just go and enjoy.

Jim


----------



## chellej (Jun 3, 2011)

JeffW said:


> No.  Many GPS's allow you to buy maps for other countries.



I think this answer is a little confusing.  If you are using GPS for navigation then you will need to get base maps for wherever you are going.  For instance, Garmin has us versions, europe versions etc and it depends what is available for your particular brand.

The GPS itself, works anywhere in the world.  If you have a little handheld GPS just using coordinates and not mapping, it should be fine.  You would use one of these for geocahing or tracback where you do not have a map display.

My DD is currently in New Zealand and she has a SPOT GPS and she sends us her location several times per day so we always know where she is.  The spot GPS does not have a display - it is a locator.  If she has a problem, it has a help function that will send emergency help to her.  This is great for the adventurous type.

So bottom line, it depends on your unit and what you are trying to do.  All of the units are receivers.   The signal is sent from a system of 32 satelittes (just what the us has up).  So the GPS signal is always out there just like a radio signal.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks all. I just remember how totally lost we got in Spain. It got a little frustrating. 
We are only using a car in Naxos and Rhodes.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 3, 2011)

Ellen,

I'll give a differing opinion.  We used a GPS in Europe and loved it.  Not only did it get us places very easily but in the UK it actually knew where speed traps would be and warned us if we were going too fast and to slow down.  We were there with our kids and needed to be able to find food, restrooms, etc quickly at times and it was a God-send.

You can get a chip for your US GPS to have the maps for Europe but you can also rent them when you rent a car- we did that and it worked out well and wasn't very expensive.

Good luck! tlwmkw


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 3, 2011)

*Your Smartphone may work*

I got an extension to my unlimited data plan with Cincinnati Bell ($20/month additional) and used my android Phone with Google maps. Worked great in Berlin Germany and in London last year.

My dedicated GPS is gathering dust now.

Cheers


----------



## Margariet (Jun 4, 2011)

Zac495 said:


> this might be a dumb question - but does a US gps work in Greece? THANKS!



Our Garmin GPS from Europe works perfectly in the US. We bought a card for the US and put it in the slot. We don't leave home without it. Your GPS should work with an European card as well. Buy or download it before you leave.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 4, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> ...You can get a chip for your US GPS to have the maps for Europe but you can also rent them when you rent a car- we did that and it worked out well and wasn't very expensive...



If you can rent a better unit than what you have, you might want to go that way.  But my suggestion would be to use your current GPS, and add on the European map(s).   For starters, you're already familar with your own unit.  You'll have enough differences over in Europe, you don't need to add the differences of a new GPS.  
Second, if you use your own unit, you can add a lot of favorites before you go.  Sure, you can do it once you pick up a rental unit, but a lot nicer to start your trip knowing that's taken care of already.

Jeff


----------



## Garry (Jun 5, 2011)

My Garmin has a slot for an SD card.  I bought the Europe card on E-bay, plugged it in and it worked like a dream.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 9, 2011)

My travel agent in Greece arranged for a GPS in RHodes for 10 euro per day (3 days). He said Naxos is easy, and we won't have a car anywhere else. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm late to this thread, but wanted to add:
When noodling around Scotland, I found the chip that I bought off e-bay for my Garmin to be invaluable.

One reason to bring your own unit: In Germany, I never figured out how to change the car's unit to speak English. Being given commands in German was a little annoying, even if a woman.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 9, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I'm late to this thread, but wanted to add:
> When noodling around Scotland, I found the chip that I bought off e-bay for my Garmin to be invaluable.
> 
> One reason to bring your own unit: In Germany, I never figured out how to change the car's unit to speak English. Being given commands in German was a little annoying, even if a woman.



Changing languages is very easy on the Garmin. We do it all the time, I even do it for fun


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 9, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Changing languages is very easy on the Garmin. We do it all the time, I even do it for fun



It may be on a portable Garmin, but the rental car came with a built-in unit and programming was embedded in some sort of multi-function system.

The previous renter had programmed it to deliver him to the Frankfurt airport. As we left the airport, it got quite upset, so we shut it off.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 11, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I'm late to this thread, but wanted to add:
> When noodling around Scotland, I found the chip that I bought off e-bay for my Garmin to be invaluable.
> 
> One reason to bring your own unit: In Germany, I never figured out how to change the car's unit to speak English. Being given commands in German was a little annoying, even if a woman.



I'll be sure it speaks English. THANKS!


----------

